# Ascending to Heaven and to the Throne of Grace



## Coram Deo (Nov 26, 2007)

In Worship we by the conduit of the Holy Ghost truly ascend into heaven and worship with the multitude of Heavenly Host at the Throne of Grace. What are the best passages to prove this in a debate? And what would be all the passages should to prove this?

Coram Deo,

Michael


----------



## Coram Deo (Nov 26, 2007)

I know no one has answered yet and would still like to get the above answers but I have answer question in regards to ascending....

Is this ascending in worship just in corporate Sabbath worship or do we also ascend in private and family worship to the throne of grace? Why or Why Not? Scripture text please?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 26, 2007)

Michael:

Perhaps a reading of Calvin's Eucharistic Ascent thought regarding the Supper.

The mystical union with Christ is beyond a doubt one that blows me away..

Theologia » The Contemplative Shape of Calvin


For we are members of his body, of his flesh, and of his bones. For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and shall be joined unto his wife, and they two shall be one flesh. This is a great mystery: but I speak concerning Christ and the church (Eph.5:28-32).


----------

